# PCGH.de: RealDVD: Hersteller verklagt



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Kathodion (1. Oktober 2008)

Uhhh jetzt gehts los. das kann ja noch lustig werden.


----------



## BaronSengir (1. Oktober 2008)

Oh man...da gibt es endlich mal eine Software die einerseits dem Kunden ermöglich endlich wieder mal eine Sicherheitskopie anzufertigen ohne dabei den kopierschutz zu umgehen und so auch das weiterverteilen nicht möglich macht und trotzdem wird dagegen vorgegangen. Man...
das einzige was man der Software vorwerfen kann ist das ihre Nutzer keine neue DVD desselben Films kaufen müssen wenn sie unlesbar geworden ist.


----------



## mathal84 (1. Oktober 2008)

jetzt mal ganz logisch angeschaut: der Kopierschutz wird nicht umgangen, er wird mitgenommen - also nicht kopiert aber doch kopiert... und wenn dann der Festplatten-Feilm weiter kopiert wird mit dem Kopierschutz.... recht undurchsichtig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2008)

Im Prinzip sollte es sich um eine Kopie ohne Verletzung eines Kopierschutzes handeln - für den Eigenbedarf zulässig, zumindest in Deutschland. (Wie es in den USA aussieht, weiß ich nicht)
Jedenfalls sehr verlockend für mobilen Einsatz oder Medienserver.


----------



## SlimShady99 (1. Oktober 2008)

Kathodion schrieb:


> Uhhh jetzt gehts los. das kann ja noch lustig werden.


Das kann doch Alkohol 120% doch auch schon, oder? Einfach mal davon abgesehen das Alkohol 120% in Deutschland (zumindest meines wissens nach) verboten ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2008)

Laut Wikipedia gibt es eine angepasste, deutsche Version, die die gängigen Kopierschütze nicht umgehen kann - und die ist dann legal. (Was mir das Löschen deines Posts ersparrt  Bitte in Zukunft nichts von Software schreiben, bei der man davon ausgeht, dass sie verboten ist)


----------



## chatjack (1. Oktober 2008)

"StealDVD"?!? Daran kann man mal sehen, was die MPAA in Wirklichkeit für ein selbstgefälliger Haufen ist.

Ist aber auch echt ne Unverschämtheit der ehrlichen Käufer, mit den DVDs so umzugehen, als hätten sie sich für bares Geld irgendein Besitzrecht erworben. 

Niemand sollte daran gehindert werden, sich eine Sicherungskopie anzulegen, oder sich seinen Film auf andere Geräte zu überspielen. Wenn ich eine DVD im Laden kaufe, dann kaufe ich den Film, und nicht diesen billigen Untersetzer auf dem er gepresst ist.

Wenn die MPAA da anderer Meinung ist, soll sie ruhig weiter klagen, aber mit solchen Aktionen tut sie niemandem einen Gefallen. Weder dem Kunden, noch der Filmindustrie.


----------

